# Called for medicals!



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello there, after two and a bit years we have received today our letter calling us to take our medicals. Hoorah!! 

I just have a question on another issue please. They have enclosed a declaration form which has to be signed by my ex-husband stating that he has no objection to his son making this move. Should be no problem there as he is completely aware of the situation. However, at the bottom of the form it states 'This declaration must be witnessed by a Justice of the Peace, Magistrate, Commissioner for Oaths or other person empowerd to administer oaths'. 

My question is, can a solicitor do this job? It would make life a little easier if I didn't have to ask my ex-husband to search out one of the above mentioned.

Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there, after two and a bit years we have received today our letter calling us to take our medicals. Hoorah!!
> 
> I just have a question on another issue please. They have enclosed a declaration form which has to be signed by my ex-husband stating that he has no objection to his son making this move. Should be no problem there as he is completely aware of the situation. However, at the bottom of the form it states 'This declaration must be witnessed by a Justice of the Peace, Magistrate, Commissioner for Oaths or other person empowerd to administer oaths'.
> 
> ...



Provided the highlighted part is correct, and it should be for a solicitor, then the answer is yes.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for that.....as ever you are very prompt and informative!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Great news on the medical requests! Wishing you a smooth & speedy conclusion to your application.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for that.....I still haven't had a good look at your site (I was apprehensive to get too excited before) but now I definitely will take a good long look!! Hopefully, fingers crossed, the three of us will have successful medicals - I feel that at least we are one step closer to our dream.....


----------



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Hiya,

A related question....does the fact that you have received your medical instructions mean that the rest of the application has been approved in principal? I mean, is it like all going to go through assuming that there are no medical problems? Also, does anyone have a time frame for what happens next after medicals are sent for?

Many thanks

Vicki


----------

